# Remote up/down windows.



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Bought one, worked great. Buddy plugged it into an Equinox, worked there too. Wanted it so I ordered 2 more from same vendor. Now I have a spare for anyone else who likes mine.


----------



## Cips (May 21, 2012)

Care to share what vendor? And do the windows go all the way down or just partially down?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

There are two other threads on this product. 

Here's a vid of my car with the AER

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmWMu-MiTZ4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## Phantom80 (Jun 29, 2012)

I got one of those aswell ODB2 connector. Works great saves me from worrying about closing my windows or a really hot car this summer so far.


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

I saw those, too, but figured it was just a gimmick.

eBay, here I come.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Got mine on ebay from novapcs and they go all the way down and close all the way from any open position.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Anyone have a link for one that works well?

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Phantom80 (Jun 29, 2012)

Auto Car Window Closer Remote Controller OBD2 Tools For Buick GM Chevrolet Cruze | eBay

I used 1 very similar to this. They dont sell mine anymore, apparently there's a new smaller design.
Same top rated seller


----------

